
Techiest Super Bowl ever: Silicon Valley's stadium girds for the big game - gavman
http://www.cnet.com/news/levis-stadium-tech-tour/
======
DrScump
Too bad the design geniuses forgot that the Sun sets in the West, meaning that
the majority of seats are looking into the Sun for entire day games... and
given the complete lack of cover, those fans bake (not in the 420 sense of the
word) to a degree that sends them fleeing into the shaded concourse during
much of August-October games and other day events.

This is why seats on the suite side of the bowl were in such high demand. Out
of 90+ seat allocations between myself and peers that I know, not one of us
got an allocation out of the sun.

